# Do ufc fighters wax their bodies or something?



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

A lot of fighters seem to lack total body hair. Even leg hair! Do they wax their legs or something? LOL


----------



## mikehmike (May 28, 2007)

LOL what a goofy thread. I mean I dont know about all the other fighters but personally I am very hairless just naturally so maybe others are to =)


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Philivey2k8 said:


> A lot of fighters seem to lack total body hair. Even leg hair! Do they wax their legs or something? LOL



Some seem to. Athletes and wrestlers might because it makes your body more slippery and difficult to grip and submit. I wonder if it might make cuts less likely too.

Also, some of them just like to have those big shiny muscles without being covered by a woookie suit. marketing and all.


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

they should keep the wookie suits. takem down and chokem out with a nice chest in their face


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Its not a big deal but its kind of annoying and slightly painful to have the body hair pulled when grappling.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Philivey2k8 said:


> A lot of fighters seem to lack total body hair. Even leg hair! Do they wax their legs or something? LOL


Some do, some don't. Matt Hughes doesn't (he's got some visible leg hair). CroCop kind of looks like he does.

It's really a personal preference thing. If it works for the guy because it makes him harder to pin down or gets rid of some weight (I don't see it making much of a difference) or it just make you feel lighter and smoother (that's part of the psychology behind shaving right before a fight) then it's definitely something that guys do.

I shave before I fight because it makes my face feel smoother and I feel refreshed. I also shower. All of that about 2 hours before I fight. It's just placebo, but it makes me feel like I'm performing better, and sometimes that half the battle.


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

don't pull the hair or i'll take a point!


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

What about Dan Henderson? Forrest Griffin?


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

They should shave a day befofe the fight so they feel like cactuses. My face stubble can hurt loads.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Arlovski was so badass when he had all that body hair, now he's the same as everyone else


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

wtf why would u wanna know this


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I think waxing and having no body hair can make it more difficult to grapple with a guy (making them very slick) it actually has it's advantages


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

royalking87 said:


> wtf why would u wanna know this


Maybe he's got a heterocrush


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I think a lot of guys want to but everyone would say they are gay but who is going to call a badass mma fighter gay? lol I think it is also a marketability thing. If you look better and chicks think you look good it can only help your mma career.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

kamikaze145 said:


> I think a lot of guys want to but everyone would say they are gay but who is going to call a badass mma fighter gay? lol I think it is also a marketability thing. If you look better and chicks think you look good it can only help your mma career.


I sure as **** dont want to. I've never gotten any complaints either. Toned body still looks good with body hair, and not so stereotypical.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> I sure as **** dont want to. I've never gotten any complaints either. Toned body still looks good with body hair, and not so stereotypical.


I would think it depends on how much hair we are talking about. If I had back hair I would pay someone to shave it.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

It would be painful in a fight if chest hair/back hair was pulled.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Gonzaga shaved his Blanka back hair, which I believe cost him the fight. The Pitbull shaved his nasty eastern European back hair and lost to the Maineiac. Back hair undoubtedly provides immense metaphysical powers, ignored by so many fighters, blinded by the stereotypical 'sexy-man' appearance of being well groomed and clean.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

_CaptainRon said:


> Gonzaga shaved his Blanka back hair, which I believe cost him the fight. The Pitbull shaved his nasty eastern European back hair and lost to the Maineiac. Back hair undoubtedly provides immense metaphysical powers, ignored by so many fighters, blinded by the stereotypical 'sexy-man' appearance of being well groomed and clean.


I think its that when they leave the back hair on, its a sign they're just thinking about the fight, when they shave it, they've started to think about celebrity stuff, they want to be a pin up. Or maybe its itchy when your shaved.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Gonzaga shaves all of his body hair off the day before a fight but most of it grows back.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

osmium said:


> I would think it depends on how much hair we are talking about. If I had back hair I would pay someone to shave it.


Yeah I agree there. That's the only hair that can't be attractive, gotta get rid of that shit.

I DEAD seriously think that if Arlovski grew back all his hair and looked like a werewolf again it'd give him a mental edge, remind him of when he was so dominant.


----------



## keylocke (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah, once he shaved the beard, he lost the title.

With respect to the question though, most people shave their hair to make their bodies more slippery, and greatly reduced the friction of the hair. For instance all people who cycle shave all their hair off because in an accident the hair will get caught on the pavement and rip your skins off instead of you sliding.


----------



## SafyreSchool (Aug 15, 2007)

boarderxcosta said:


> Ironman is funny. He said some guys shave to cut weight. If i shaved my whole body it would weigh .0008 ounces.
> 
> Shaving is recommended because you are more slippery and perhaps harder to submit...


I'd say it would be less for weight and more for aerodynamic purposes, pherhaps?
sleek and streamlined is the way to go.
that extra .00001 of a second might mean the diff between a knockout and a missed punch.

-especially if you have a Robin Williams level of hair coverage.

personally, i shave my chest hair and keep my legs at about a "1".


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

This thread is really taking on a life of it's own lol. I guess it is just personal opinion and it may make you harder to take down or whatever but I can't imagine too much harder. I guess when you are fighting in nothing but 4 ounce gloves and a pair of shorts you start thinking about things like body hair.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SafyreSchool said:


> I'd say it would be less for weight and more for aerodynamic purposes, pherhaps?
> sleek and streamlined is the way to go.
> that extra .00001 of a second might mean the diff between a knockout and a missed punch.


That is pretty out there man. I train and have never heard this. The shaving is for friction reduction and aesthetics.
By the way, in your sig- Joe was talking about angles in the sense that a boxer or wrestler would- angles of approach and attack that let you gain an advantage. If you train either you'll hear a lot about it, and Joe has been training martial arts for years so he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

I have also noticed this, it seems that forrest griffin is the only one left with body hair. Even arlovski has waxed himself.


----------



## Gavin (Feb 4, 2007)

_CaptainRon said:


> Gonzaga shaved his Blanka back hair, which I believe cost him the fight. The Pitbull shaved his nasty eastern European back hair and lost to the Maineiac. Back hair undoubtedly provides immense metaphysical powers, ignored by so many fighters, blinded by the stereotypical 'sexy-man' appearance of being well groomed and clean.


I actually have a theory on Andrei Arlovski and his body hair. 
I think it was similar to what happened with Samson in the Bible. He made a covenant with God not to shave his hair and he was able to kill an entire army using only the jawbone of an ass. So what does Badass UFC 53 Andrei Arlovski do? He shaves himself and becomes glass jaw UFC 59 Arlovski.. Arlovski is one of my favorite fighters and looked so badass and manly with all the hair. Grow it back so you can get your belt back.


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> Arlovski was so badass when he had all that body hair, now he's the same as everyone else


OMG IVE BEEN SAYING THAT SINCE HE STARTED!!! he was winning when he had the beard and the man mane and the chest hair... then as the hair started disappearing so did his aggressiveness and ultimately his winning streak. Samson effect imo.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

esv said:


> I have also noticed this, it seems that forrest griffin is the only one left with body hair. Even arlovski has waxed himself.


oh come on now...

you've got guida, bisbing, sinosic, gonzaga (he has enuff for 3 fighters), cro cop, shogun, karo, hughes...

i'm sure there's more that i just can't think of...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Man I just watched a Baroni fight, and DAMN that dude is as slick as a worm!

Bustamante on the other hand, well that dude could walk out naked in the dead of winter and still stay cozzy


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

The problem for those saying AA should grow it back. Is that once you've shaved it comes back a lot thicker and it itches. AA would look like the wolf man


----------

